# how to overclock i5 3570k to 4.0ghz?



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

i currently have a i5 3570k at stock speed 

using a Biostar TZ77XE3
TZ77XE3 :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR

AND 8 G Cosair vengence 
Corsair Vengeance Blue 8 GB (2X4 GB) PC3-12800 1600mHz DDR3 240-Pin SDRAM Dual Channel Memory Kit CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9B at Amazon.com

i would a simple breakdown of what i need to do on the bois that would enable me to overclock the i5 to 4 ghz.

i am currently using a intel water cooling kit


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read the guide I will link, just do not use the voltages I have put but everything else will be the same or similar.

Here is my guide for an i2500k but as I said everything will be the same or similar

As it seems your new to overclocking I urge you to read both guides before doing anything.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/how-to-overclock-an-i2500k-652418.html

This a real guide for that cpu Overclocking the i5-3570k starting guide and shows voltages/pic/temps of how mine is. Please look,comment, and ideas are welcome. please feel free. Haters will be deleted. Thank You


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

mad19 said:


> i currently have a i5 3570k at stock speed
> 
> using a Biostar TZ77XE3
> TZ77XE3 :: Motherboard :: BIOSTAR
> ...


*You're killin' me smalls* :smile:

From your own experience and you already had a watercooler, and by the way I have used that same one in 5 builds.Here was your thread a few years ago


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/i5-3570k-temp-rises-too-fast-713761-2.html



Basically all you have to do with a 3570k is raise the multiplier (math) to 40x. You can do it that with the 3570k usually on stock CPU voltage an nothing more.


----------



## mad19 (Aug 25, 2009)

BowHunter41 said:


> *You're killin' me smalls* :smile:
> 
> From your own experience and you already had a watercooler, and by the way I have used that same one in 5 builds.Here was your thread a few years ago
> 
> ...


thanks so much


----------

